# Replace my HK AVR635 with HK AVR354 or similar..or get a Bluray with analog outputs?



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello!
So my beloved AVR-635 has no HDMI so no DOLBY TRUE HD or DTS HD Master. I have been considering a replacement on a budget. Maybe a HK AVR354 or an Onkyo 805 ..used and cheap is my goal.
I love the HK power and sound but it seems the most recent ones are very low weight so I like to stick with the beefier ones.
The other option is of course getting a bluray like a panasonic DMP-db85 with analog outputs.

What do you guys think?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally if you can get an 805 for a good price its defiantly the receiver to go with. I have had one for 5 years now and its still going strong. The issue with going with a player with multi channel outputs is that you then bypass any of the receivers processing including bass management. Its not the most ideal way to go.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah that is the problem indeed although I am not a big processor person when it comes to EQ, I like acoustic treatments first but yes, bass mangement if not in the bluray itself or something can be a pain.
So you think the 805 is a good upgrade?
There is one on ebay ..right now going at about 250 plus 35 shipping.
What is a decent price for one?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes thats a great deal! the 805 is a powerhouse in even todays list of receivers you would have to pay $2000 to get what it offers. It has everything you could want in a receiver. other than what Jack mentioned it has a poor quality video upscailer but thats mute if your incoming signal is already 1080p


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes thats a great deal! the 805 is a powerhouse in even todays list of receivers you would have to pay $2000 to get what it offers. It has everything you could want in a receiver. other than what Jack mentioned it has a poor quality video upscailer but thats mute if your incoming signal is already 1080p


Exactly. I should have mentioned that the Faroudja's shortcomings really only matter with Standard Definition. The 805 is simply the greatest value of the HDMI Era and has the power of a 4-5k Flagship AVR and Audyssey MultEQ XT, and THX Ultra2 Plus Certification. No AVR since has offered this much power and so many features for around $1000 MSRP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Awesome. I am trying to find out what is a good price to pay for one so if you guys have an idea, let me know.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

So I still need a bluray that can pass the signal though or does any bluray can do that and let the receiver decode it?
Mine is a samsung bdp 1500 I think.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

shaolin95 said:


> Awesome. I am trying to find out what is a good price to pay for one so if you guys have an idea, let me know.


I would still think anything under $550 is still a good deal for the 805



shaolin95 said:


> So I still need a bluray that can pass the signal though or does any bluray can do that and let the receiver decode it?
> Mine is a samsung bdp 1500 I think.


Your 1500 will do just fine  It will already output the uncompressed formats and the 805 will decode it.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

it sold for a little over 330 or so! I will get on the other one that is for sale


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I loved my HK AVR7000, it was a tad warm sounding but a solid receiver that served me well for over a decade before finally selling it. If it were me Id happily make use of those analog in's and feel secure having preouts if I ever needed more power. My only impression of Panasonic was a DMP-BD55K and I greatly disliked it; slower than dirt and not especially user friendly.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Get the Bluray and save $$$...Your going to need it anyway correct ??


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Actually I have a bluray already just with non analog outputs.
The main problem is the players are set to 100Hz so localization can become a problem Decisions decisions...

LET THIS ONE DIE PLEASE ..Somehow I forgot and did a second post.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

When it comes to analog out blu-ray players, two come to mind. Pioneer's older elite units and Oppo's BDP93 both support 7.1 via unbalanced outs. Or buy a 3rd party dac with multi-channel out. I've seen a few but other than McIntosh, I cant remember who makes one.


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought a Panny 110 last year (wish I went a little more and bought the 210) and it's a great player. Fast loading times, etc.

Jeff


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

I am thinking I am going the HTPC way instead for this and keep my 635 but the whole audyssey thing does intrigue me. As a side a Local sold an Emotiva LPA-1 for $100 bucks!!!! I had one and to me this was an insane deal but it was almost 3 hours away and it sold way too fast... it


----------



## christmclean (Feb 13, 2012)

How about going with a HK 7550HD. I had the HK 745 that was similiar to the 635. The 7550HD is better in all departments. I also had the HK 360 for a short time while waiting for my 7550HD and it was a let down. It just could not compare to the higher end product. I also had the Onkyo 806 and was not impressed. It got very hot and just did not have great sound quality. I would put it on par with the HK 460. I hear that the 635 is close to the 745 so I think you will be disapointed.


----------

